# what breed?



## paramedic707 (Dec 23, 2012)

I have several red n white chickens. Can anyone tell me what kind they might b?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## paramedic707 (Dec 23, 2012)

Here is one but some of the polish ones r on it to n they r younger here but they r the ones that r brownish red n white.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They look like red sex links to me.


----------



## paramedic707 (Dec 23, 2012)

That's what I was wondering. Do u know what makes up red sex links? Still learning.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Red Sex link or cinnamon queen. 

Red sex link usually made with Rhode Island White and Rhode Island Red. Around here though the popular is Delaware and Production Red.


----------



## paramedic707 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank u!


----------

